# Kuwait PCC from Australia



## r_1159 (Feb 25, 2016)

G'day everyone!

I applied for Kuwait PCC at Kuwait embassy in Australia in Nov-2015 and was expecting to receive it in 12 weeks.
However its been 14 weeks and have not heard from Kuwait embassy.

was told its still under process and will let me know once its ready.

Do you know the real time frame for Kuwait pcc and if there is any way to speed up the process ? 

Regards
Sam


----------



## VinAus (Jun 15, 2016)

Hi,

Did you eventually get the Kuwait PCC? Me and my husband applied for the same through their Embassy in February first..My husband's PCC arrived in May but the embassy has no idea about mine. We are expecting the Case officer to be in charge this week :-( do you have any info to help?


----------



## mamoon (Jul 27, 2015)

r_1159 said:


> G'day everyone!
> 
> I applied for Kuwait PCC at Kuwait embassy in Australia in Nov-2015 and was expecting to receive it in 12 weeks.
> However its been 14 weeks and have not heard from Kuwait embassy.
> ...


I am also suffering with the PCC issue from Kuwait. I applied from Kuwait Consulate in Dubai three months ago and I have been informed by the receptionist that there are several cases where people have not received the PCC since last one year. 

Did you received the PCC dear?


----------



## VinAus (Jun 15, 2016)

Still waiting for Kuwait PCC...Kuwait Embassy in Australia says its still under process and they do not know much. Our PR case file is opened..CO is asking for my PCC which is the only pending document. Since the embassy says its processing, CO says they cannot do anything much..


Any one can you help, is there a way to get it through a relative in Kuwait?

Thanks
LJ


----------



## mamoon (Jul 27, 2015)

VinAus said:


> Still waiting for Kuwait PCC...Kuwait Embassy in Australia says its still under process and they do not know much. Our PR case file is opened..CO is asking for my PCC which is the only pending document. Since the embassy says its processing, CO says they cannot do anything much..
> 
> 
> Any one can you help, is there a way to get it through a relative in Kuwait?
> ...


Hi,

I can understand your pain as I have also applied for PCC since last three and half months in Kuwait Consulate Dubai but till date nothing has happened. I am not sure how long they will take and worst part is there is no specific time line for this. 

I am also looking for some help around. Which office do u have for your case? Adelaide or Brisbane? 

These days Kuwaiti PCC is making a lot of people suffer.


----------



## VinAus (Jun 15, 2016)

*Kuwait PCC*

Hi All,
Very happy to inform that finally I received my Kuwait PCC and within one week our PR.

As I said, I applied and failed to receive the Kuwait PCC through Kuwait Embassy in Canberra...After waiting for 6 months, I started my try through my sister in Kuwait.

As per the Ministry in Farwania, they need a request letter from any authority to issue the PCC. So we wrote a letter explaining the situation and authorizing my sister to get a request letter from the Australian Embassy in Kuwait. The Aus Embassy, as my sister says was so co-operative and issued the request letter without much queries.

My sister submitted the letter to ministry, which they accepted luckily and asked to arrive the next week. The next week, my PCC was waiting on their table to be collected.

Thank God.
A thankful ending to an year long worry and anxiety.

LJ


----------



## Ranjit-relocation (Nov 4, 2020)

Now Australian embassy in Kuwait is not issuing request letter for PCC for non Australian citizens. For Australian Citizens, they issue a generic letter that can be downloaded from their website. What shall we do in this case?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Ranjit-relocation said:


> Now Australian embassy in Kuwait is not issuing request letter for PCC for non Australian citizens. For Australian Citizens, they issue a generic letter that can be downloaded from their website. What shall we do in this case?


Answered here PCC from Kuwait


----------

